# "Κακό" σκυλί δάγκωσε παιδάκι



## Alexandra (Oct 24, 2008)

Από τα δελτία ειδήσεων μεταδίδεται με περίεργο τρόπο μια είδηση από την Κρήτη, όπου ένα ροτβάιλερ δάγκωσε άσχημα ένα κοριτσάκι τεσσάρων ετών. 

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται συνέβη το εξής: Μια παρέα από παιδιά άρχισε να πειράζει το σκυλί που ήταν δεμένο με σκοινί στην καρότσα ενός αγροτικού. Του πετούσαν ξύλα και πέτρες. Κάποια στιγμή το σκυλί προφανώς εξαγριώθηκε και επιτέθηκε, κόβοντας το σκοινί, και δυστυχώς δάγκωσε άσχημα το κοριτσάκι. Στη συνέχεια, συνέλαβαν τον ιδιοκτήτη του σκύλου. Έτσι ακριβώς αφηγήθηκε το περιστατικό η ανταποκρίτρια της ΝΕΤ.

Παίρνουν λοιπόν την είδηση τα κανάλια (εγώ την άκουσα στον ΑΝΤ1) και την διαστρεβλώνουν ως εξής:
Το σκυλί ήταν λυτό στα χωράφια, το κοριτσάκι περνούσε και του επιτέθηκε το σκυλί. Και φυσικά συνελήφθη ο κακός ιδιοκτήτης του σκύλου που είχε αφήσει ελεύθερο το σκυλί βάζοντας σε κίνδυνο τη ζωή ανυποψίαστων παιδιών.

Το περιστατικό είναι βέβαια πολύ λυπηρό και ελπίζω σύντομα το κοριτσάκι να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν είναι ωραίο να παραλείπεται από την είδηση το γεγονός ότι στην ουσία τα παιδιά επιτέθηκαν στο σκυλί, έστω και αν το έκαναν για παιχνίδι. Δεν σχολιάζει επίσης κανένας το γεγονός ότι δεν είχε καμιά δουλειά ένα τετράχρονο παιδί να κυκλοφορεί χωρίς την προστασία των γονιών, ούτε το γιατί αυτά τα παιδιά θεωρούν παιχνίδι την κακοποίηση των ζώων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Γράφει η Wikipedia στο λήμμα «Man bites dog»:

The phrase *Man bites dog* and the related phrase *Dog bites man* are used to describe a phenomenon in journalism, in which an unusual, infrequent event is more likely to be reported as news than an ordinary, everyday occurrence. This can be explained by the fact that the news media generally consider an event more newsworthy if there is something unusual about it. On the other hand, a situation which is commonplace is unlikely to be taken as newsworthy. The result is that news items carrying titles such as "Man Bites Dog" occur more often than those such as "Dog Bites Man," making it seem as though the former event is more common compared to the latter than it actually is.

Εγώ θα αντιστρέψω αυτή τη διατύπωση. Μπορεί να μην έχουμε συχνά την περίπτωση ανθρώπων να _δαγκώνουν_ σκυλιά, αλλά τα φαινόμενα κακοποίησης ζώων από ανθρώπους είναι συχνότατα. Αν ο σκύλος δεν είχε λυθεί, με όλα τα άσχημα και αναμενόμενα επακόλουθα, δεν θα είχε γίνει είδηση η απλή κακοποίησή του.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 24, 2008)

Ούτε θα ακούγαμε την είδηση: "Κακό" σκυλί δάγκωσε παϊδάκι


----------



## curry (Oct 25, 2008)

Σε άλλο δελτίο (δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο, καταραμένο ζάπινγκ!), ευτυχώς η είδηση αναφέρθηκε με κάποια επιφύλαξη. Δηλαδή, αν και δεν το είπαν ευθέως, γινόταν προφανές ότι το σκυλί παρενοχλήθηκε από τα παιδιά. Και βέβαια, από τη στιγμή που δεν ειπώθηκε ούτε για αστείο το οτιδήποτε περί ευθανασίας (σε παρόμοιες ειδήσεις είναι το πρώτο που λένε), είμαι σίγουρη ότι το κακόμοιρο το σκυλί απλά τα πήρε στο κρανίο. Στο κάτω κάτω ροτβάιλερ ήταν, όχι λαμπραντόρ.


----------

